
Show HN: Soap Dispenser that ensures the CDC 20sec of hand washing - bbourn
https://soapnstamp.com/
======
bbourn
Hi Hacker News!

My gf is an ICU nurse and challenged me to build a device that helps people
wash their hands properly (I wanted to build a ventilator, but she said that
wasn't super helpful....:(

This is my first attempt, it's a soap dispenser that marks your hand with a
stamp that fades with at least 20 seconds of hand washing—the minimum time
recommended by the CDC.

Very open to comments both constructive and commending! :)

~~~
dmlittle
I think the stamp will encourage the wrong behavior of scrubbing the spot
where you got stamped.

My understanding is that it's not that you need to wash your hands for at
least 20 seconds and you're good to go but rather that if you're truly washing
your hands thoroughly it will take you at least 20 seconds to do. Most of the
time people don't fully wash their hands but just their palms, there's also
your thumbs, behind of your hand, in between fingers, etc. There are few
videos floating around showcasing how to properly wash your hands with gloves
and paint. Here's a one I found on YouTube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbX0xwKORjk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbX0xwKORjk)

~~~
bbourn
Fair point, we've actually been thinking along the same lines. What if the
bottle just lit up for 20s? And had the proper steps on the label?

